# Interesting stories



## pbfoot (Apr 25, 2006)

Lt Col Harry harrington USAF Retd joined the RCAF in 1940 got his wings dec 41 i n Mar 43 came on strength of USAAC but remained with 410 sqn RCAF this is one part of an article out an old Airforce (RCAF Assoc)magazine at the time of this story its Nov 44 
"410 squadron had by Nov 44 moved from Amiens Glissy to Lille Vendeville joining 409 squadron . November was a quiet month until the 25th . That night Harrington had been patrolling for about an hour with nothing to report . Then quite suddenly he and his navigator F/L DG Tongue recieved vectors on to a target which he and Tongue identified as a JU88g . Harrington utilised his standard attack manoeuvre and shortly obtained strikes on the enemys a/c cockpit engines and wings the a/c exploded and crashed to the ground . Immediately after the pair was vectored on to a second a/c and while stalking this adversary it was determined that they were being stalked by a 3rd a/c after 10 minutes of violent evasive action the second Junkers fell prey to Harringtons marksmanship recieving strikes on cockpit engines and wing roots. after a half roll hard turn to the left looping and stalling the enemy a/c ended up in a inverted spin which ended with a spectacular crash and explosion . climbing out of this second engagement Harrington again encountered enemy a/c 2 this time and one was immediatly engaged with the same results the Ju88 caught fire and descended below cloud and exploded with his ammunition spent and another enemy night fighter in the vicinity Harrington elected to RTB icredibly the entire action took 16 minutes the Hat trick raised his an Tongues score to seven confirmed kills and one unconfirmed . As such Harrington distinguished himself as the highest scoring nightfighter ace of the USAAF


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2006)

Interesting story, that was quite a night for him.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, an intersting story.But what was the aircraft flown by him on the night?


----------



## R988 (Apr 26, 2006)

P-61 maybe?


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2006)

Most likely a Mosquito.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes Wildcat You are right.I've found the link to 410 RCAF Squadron site.
Initially the squadron was equipped with BP Defiants then Beaufighters and then Mosquito.
There is:
http://www.basher82.nl/searchCAN410SQN.htm


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 26, 2006)

sorry its an important part of the story all his kills were on the mosquito I'm unaware of which mk


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2006)

According the 410 RCAF site (link to this is mentioned above) after D-Day the squadron began re-equipping with Mosquito XXXs.So I think that it should be this one.


----------

